# Blackhawk Down



## tomahawk6 (16 Aug 2012)

There were 11 fatalities in the crash.

http://news.yahoo.com/eleven-killed-afghan-helicopter-crash-including-foreign-troops-120458525.html

KABUL (Reuters) - Eleven people have been killed in a Black Hawk helicopter crash in southern Afghanistan, including three U.S. soldiers and four other foreign troops, the NATO-led coalition force in the country said on Thursday.

 The cause of the crash, which Afghan authorities said was in the Shah Wali Kot district of southern Kandahar province, was under investigation, the International Security Assistance Force said in a statement.

 "The crash resulted in the deaths of four International Security Assistance Force service members, three United States Forces-Afghanistan service members, three members of the Afghan National Security Forces, and one Afghan civilian interpreter," ISAF said.

 The Taliban claimed responsibility for shooting down the helicopter, although the insurgency often exaggerates its victories and is quick to claim responsibility for any incident involving foreign troop deaths.

 The area where the helicopter went down is an insurgent hotbed and supply route, lying north of Kandahar city near volatile Zabul and Uruzgan provinces.

 The Taliban shot down a CH-47 Chinook transport helicopter in August 2011, killing all 38 people on board, including 25 U.S. special operations soldiers.


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Aug 2012)

Shit.  RIP troops.


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Aug 2012)

The number of US fatalities has been revised to 7 KIA.RIP


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Aug 2012)

Ouch!  Condolences to the families,colleagues & friends of the fallen


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Aug 2012)

The names of the casualties have been released.

IMMEDIATE RELEASE	No. 692-12
August 20, 2012


DOD Identifies Army and Navy Casualties


             The Department of Defense announced today the death of seven service members who were supporting Operation Enduring Freedom. 

             They died Aug. 16 in a helicopter crash northeast of Kandahar, Afghanistan. 

             Killed were: 

             Chief Warrant Officer Brian D. Hornsby, 37, of Melbourne, Fla., assigned to the 2nd Battalion, 25th Aviation Regiment, 25th Combat Aviation Brigade, 25th Infantry Division, Schofield Barracks, Hawaii; 

             Chief Warrant Officer Suresh N. A. Krause, 29, of Cathedral City, Calif., assigned to the 2nd Battalion, 25th Aviation Regiment, 25th Combat Aviation Brigade, 25th Infantry Division, Schofield Barracks, Hawaii; 

             Explosive Ordnance Disposal Petty Officer Technician 1st Class Sean P. Carson, 32, of Des Moines, Wash., assigned to an explosive ordnance disposal mobile unit in San Diego; 

             Special Warfare Operator Petty Officer 1st Class Patrick D. Feeks, 28, of Edgewater, Md., assigned to a West Coast-based naval special warfare unit; 

             Sgt. Richard A. Essex, 23, of Kelseyville, Calif., assigned to the 2nd Battalion, 25th Aviation Regiment, 25th Combat Aviation Brigade, 25th Infantry Division, Schofield Barracks, Hawaii; 

             Sgt. Luis A. Oliver Galbreath, 41, of San Juan, Puerto Rico, assigned to the 2nd Battalion, 25th Aviation Regiment, 25th Combat Aviation Brigade, 25th Infantry Division, Schofield Barracks, Hawaii; and 

             Special Warfare Operator Petty Officer 2nd Class David J. Warsen, 27, of Kentwood, Mich., assigned to a West Coast-based naval Special warfare unit. 

             For more information on Hornsby, Krause, Galbreath, and Essex contact the 25th Infantry Division Public Affairs at 808-655-4756 or 808-551-1722. 

             For more information on Feeks and Warsen, media may contact the Naval Special Warfare Group One public affairs office at 619-537-3184. 

             For more information on Carson, media may contact the Navy Expeditionary Combat Command public affairs office at 757-374-0995.


----------

